# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Tende da sole e aliquota IVA ridotta

## dott.mamo

Quando l'acquisto di tende da sole gode dell'agevolazione dell'IVA ridotta al 10%?
Mai? Oppure se inserite in una ristrutturazione è possibile? E se si tratta di abbinamento a lavori per risparmio energetico? 
L'esperto risponde del Sole 24 Ore ha dato interpretazioni differenti, ci sono risposte del 2013 nelle quali si sostiene che può essere applicata l'aliquota del 10% mentre nel 2014 si sostiene che l'IVA è sempre del 22% per le tende da sole.
Poi anche sulla detraibilità o meno ai fini del 36/50% o 55/65% leggo pareri discordanti e non trovo né prassi né giurisprudenza in merito a questo. 
Qualcuno riesce a fare chiarezza?

----------


## Four

Ciao Dott.Mamo,
a mio avviso occorre prima fare delle distinzioni per inquadrare bene l'argomento. Un conto è l'iva applicabile agli interventi edili che si dividono in due grossi campi (lavori sull'esistente/ristrutturazioni e nuove costruzioni) ed un conto sono le detrazioni previste dall'art 16bis Tuir e legge 696/2006 che danno diritto alle detrazioni 50% e 65%. E' vero che per forza di cose gli argomenti si mescolano ma secondo me è importante averli ben distinti. 
Lavori edili nuova costruzione o ampliamento
Le tende da sole non rientrando nella categoria "beni finiti" agevolabili all'Iva al 4% se prima casa o 10% nel caso di altre abitazioni (purchè abitative o 1 pertinenza per c2/c6/c7) siccome non sono beni che vengono incorporati nel fabbricati. Nel senso che sono beni finiti siccome hanno oggettivamente un loro valore intrinseco (come gli infissi), ma non posseggono l'ulteriore caratteristica che li possa rendere agevolabili a livello Iva: come detto il fatto di essere inscindibili dal fabbricato. 
Lavori edili lavori sull'esistente
In caso di manutenzione ordinaria e straordinaria (lett. a e b Dpr.380/2001) e ristrutturazione edilizia (lett.d Dpr.380/2001) c'è un regime agevolato legato all'abitativo nelle manutenzioni ed esteso a tutte le tipologie di immobili nelle ristrutturazioni. Il punto di partenza però è una prestazione di servizio, che nel caso delle tende da sole vedo difficile inquadrabile in quanto si tratta di vendita, al massimo di fornitura con posa in opera equivalente ad una vendita. Siamo sempre nel 22% 
Detrazioni fiscali:
Premesso che non vedo in alcun modo inquadrabile l'intervento delle tende nel 65%, ho letto recentemente che sconsigliano (proprio l'esperto risponde) di inserirle nel bonus mobili.
Caso 50%: se effettuo lavori di manutenzione straordinaria lettera B/ristrutturazione edilizia lettera D Dpr 380/2001, anche se non espressamente inquadrato dalla normativa (vedi guida fiscale agenzia entrate sulle ristrutturazioni), mi sembrerebbe che l'inserimento di tende da sole in un intervento piu' ampio possa essere inserito, ma sarebbe da approfondire come discorso.
Per capirci: il singolo lavoro no, se cambio solo le tende non sarò mai agevolabile al 50% perchè trattasi di manutenzione ordinaria, ma se il lavoro viene inserito in un lavoro piu' ampio di manutenzione straordinaria/ristrutturazione mi viene il dubbio.  
Ciao

----------


## dott.mamo

Grazie Four per l'intervento, rispondo sui due macro argomenti:  *IVA 10%*
Sulla parte IVA non sono d'accordo, nel senso che secondo me: 
- Se è ristrutturazione (lettere c e d dell'art. 31, legge 457/1998) allora è bene finito e ha l'IVA al 10% sia se si compra e si monta autonomamente, sia se si acquista con posa;
- Se è manutenzione (lettere a e b della citata legge) allora ha IVA al 10% solo se c'è anche posa;
- Se è acquisto autonomo senza altri lavori, secondo me è una sorta di arredo con IVA al 22%. 
Da notare cosa rispondeva nel 2013 il Sole 24 Ore (peccato si sia smentito l'anno dopo e anche lunedì scorso, sempre ne L'Esperto Risponde):   

> La fornitura e il montaggio di una tenda da sole, così come la successiva relativa manutenzione, eseguiti in un'abitazione privata, sono lavori di manutenzione ordinaria e dunque sono soggetti ad Iva ridotta al 10%(articolo 7, legge 488/1999)?
> La risposta è affermativa. La fornitura e contestuale montaggio ad opera della stessa ditta della tenda sole e gli interventi di successiva manutenzione sono soggetti all’applicazione dell’aliquota Iva del 10% (articolo 2, comma 11, legge 191/2009).

  Qua sbagliano secondo me a dire che la fornitura ha sempre IVA 10%: semmai la manutenzione ha IVA 10% ma la fornitura, salvo i casi di cui sopra, no.  *Detrazioni 50/65%*
Sono d'accordo con te sulla parte 50/65%, però leggo che alcuni considerano detraibili al 65% le tende, mentre alti sollecitano interventi chiarificatori: Bonus 65% per schermature solari, l'Unicmi: «Servono chiarimenti, subito la circolare attuativa»
Qui altro articolo che parla della novità della Legge di Stabilità 2015 in tema di estensione del 65% alle schermature solari e quindi alle tende da sole: Detrazione fiscale al 65% anche per le schermature solari - Cose di Casa 
Tornando alla detrazione 50% secondo me c'è solo in caso di manutenzione o sostituzione di una tenda esistente, non con l'installazione di una nuova, a meno che non si faccia rientrare nel "risparmio energetico" di cui alla detrazione 50%.

----------


## Four

> Grazie Four per l'intervento, rispondo sui due macro argomenti:  *IVA 10%*
> Sulla parte IVA non sono d'accordo, nel senso che secondo me: 
> - Se è ristrutturazione (lettere c e d dell'art. 31, legge 457/1998) allora è bene finito e ha l'IVA al 10% sia se si compra e si monta autonomamente, sia se si acquista con posa;
> - Se è manutenzione (lettere a e b della citata legge) allora ha IVA al 10% solo se c'è anche posa;
> - Se è acquisto autonomo senza altri lavori, secondo me è una sorta di arredo con IVA al 22%. 
> Da notare cosa rispondeva nel 2013 il Sole 24 Ore (peccato si sia smentito l'anno dopo e anche lunedì scorso, sempre ne L'Esperto Risponde):   
> Qua sbagliano secondo me a dire che la fornitura ha sempre IVA 10%: semmai la manutenzione ha IVA 10% ma la fornitura, salvo i casi di cui sopra, no.  *Detrazioni 50/65%*
> Sono d'accordo con te sulla parte 50/65%, però leggo che alcuni considerano detraibili al 65% le tende, mentre alti sollecitano interventi chiarificatori: Bonus 65% per schermature solari, l'Unicmi: «Servono chiarimenti, subito la circolare attuativa»
> Qui altro articolo che parla della novità della Legge di Stabilità 2015 in tema di estensione del 65% alle schermature solari e quindi alle tende da sole: Detrazione fiscale al 65% anche per le schermature solari - Cose di Casa 
> Tornando alla detrazione 50% secondo me c'è solo in caso di manutenzione o sostituzione di una tenda esistente, non con l'installazione di una nuova, a meno che non si faccia rientrare nel "risparmio energetico" di cui alla detrazione 50%.

  Ciao,
grazie a te del confronto di opinioni; premesso che credo che nell'Iva in edilizia come in altre fattispecie fiscali non ci sia una via univoca e che alcuni casi siano suscettibili di interpretazioni credo che: 
1) Sull'iva non si possa applicare il 10% nel caso di Tende da sole neanche nel caso di ristrutturazione lettera d) Dpr 380/2001 siccome pur essendo bene finiti non si incorporano nell'immobile, e non fanno parte dell'elenco.  
(Per beni finiti si intendono quei beni che anche successivamente al loro impiego nella costruzione o nell’intervento di recupero non perdono la loro individualità, pur incorporandosi nell’immobile.
Non si devono considerare beni finiti quelli che, pur essendo prodotti finiti per il cedente, costituiscono materie prime e semilavorate per il cessionario (es. mattoni, chiodi, piastrelle).
A titolo esemplificativo, possono considerarsi “beni finiti” purchè risultino, da dichiarazione dell’acquirente e sotto la sua responsabilità, forniti per la costruzione degli immobili assoggettati all’aliquota del 4% o del 10%:
- gli ascensori e i montacarichi,
- gli infissi esterni ed interni,
- i sanitari per bagno (lavandini, vasche, ecc.),
- i prodotti per impianti idrici,
- i prodotti per impianti di riscaldamento (caldaia, elementi di termosifone,tubazione, ecc.),
- i prodotti per impianti elettrici (contatore, interruttori, filo elettrico, ecc.),
- i prodotti per impianti del gas (contatore, tubazioni, ecc.),
- e le relative prestazioni accessorie di posa in opera ai sensi dell’art. 12 del DPR. n. 633/72.
Inoltre sono considerati beni finiti:
- i caminetti, e possono godere dell’aliquota agevolata del 4% o del 10%, solo nel caso in cui siano ceduti per essere utilizzati per realizzare immobili agevolati (case non di lusso, case rurali, scuole, ecc.) 
Inoltre, ma questo è un "problema/dubbio" mio, dubito che si possano considerare servizi e quindi, eventualmente sarebbe 10% solo sulla lettera d) dove anche i beni finiti sono al 10%. A mio avviso non può essere considerato un appalto o un contratto d'opera l'installazione di tende da sole in quanto si tratta, per me chiaramente, di una cessione di beni.  
Ciao

----------


## dott.mamo

Che sia cessione di beni con posa è chiaro, salvo forse i casi più complessi di strutture solari. 
Il bene finito conserva sua individualità: ecco, la tenda si "imbullona" al muro, si unisce cioè all'immobile e NON perde la sua individualità, se vuoi la togli e la metti da un'altra parte, come fai con una caldaia, un lavandino (anzi, forse è più complesso spostare un lavandino!).
Quindi secondo me è bene finito.  
Sul 50/65%: http://www.ediltecnico.it/schermature-solari/   

> Non rientrano nel bonus fiscale del 65% per l’efficienza energetica, che considera solo interventi che riducono il riscaldamento invernale, né in quello del 50% per le ristrutturazioni. Non sono infatti menzionate nell’elenco stilato dall’agenzia delle Entrate.

  MA   

> AGGIORNAMENTO DEL 26 NOVEMBRE 2014:
> La commissione bilancio della Camera ha approvato la proposta che estende l’ecobonus del 65% alle schermature solari.
> Con l’emendamento 8.37 all’art. 8 del disegno di legge di Stabilità si afferma che “La detrazione di cui al comma 1 si applica anche alle spese sostenute per l’acquisto e la posa in opera delle schermature solari”.

  Che poi in Legge di Stabiità è diventato legge, solo che applicarlo non è facile.
Quindi nel 2015 NO 50% SI 65% ma non si sa bene come certificare il risparmio energetico.  http://www.casa24.ilsole24ore.com/ar...?uuid=AbIQSawK   

> Bonus del 65% anche per le schermature solari. Ma mancano ancora i chiarimenti operativi

  http://www.cosedicasa.com/detrazione...-solari-69506/   

> L’Ecobonus, ovvero la detrazione del 65% per le spese di efficienza energetica, è stato esteso anche alle spese sostenute per l’acquisto e la posa in opera delle schermature solari degli edifici. L’incentivo, approvato dalla commissione Bilancio della Camera con un emendamento all’art.8 del Dl Stabilità e valido per tutto il 2015, conferma il ruolo fondamentale di questi componenti tecnologici nell’ambito dell’efficienza energetica, soprattutto per quanto riguarda il raffrescamento degli edifici, aspetto quest’ultimo peraltro già riconosciuto all’interno del Conto termico. Non è ancora chiaro se, ai fini dell’Ecobonus, varranno i medesimi limiti prestazionali previsti per il Conto termico: fattore solare relativo alla classe 3 o 4 secondo la UNI 14501.

----------

